# Marines



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

I have been reading alot of the posts and I am hearing alot of familier terminology. Just curious, how many Leathernecks are on board. Active: 91-98, 01-02, and USMC(R) since :twisted: !!!! MCSF, III MEF, MCSF, 2d MarDiv, 4th MarDiv!

SOUND OFF!


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

Served active duty 84/88 SEMPER FI


----------



## M. C. Hess (Nov 13, 2003)

USMC active/reserve from 1994-2000. 2nd Mar Div, did some weird stuff and then 1/25. Semper Fi


----------



## STA1/8 (Oct 20, 2002)

Ooh rahh was a scout sniper and rifleman. Was in four four yrs, and been on for over six. I miss it more every year, loved the commraderie and pride in the corps.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

2675 - Russian Linquist Active duty (88-93)
2d Rad Bn/2d SRIG (With the 4th MEB for DS/DS)
0251 - Interrogator/Translator - reserves (32d ITT)

Never been more proud of my alma mater than in the recent rush to Baghdad. 

JayZ and Mike mac you have a little more time than me, but I shudder to think how old I would look if I was still in, that was a rough road at times!

Semper Fi to all of you have a safe year.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

USMC (R) Jul 1986 {Parris Island 3076 H Co.}, Alpha 1/25 Dec 86- May 90.
Volunteered to go back Nov 90 - May 91 1/25 assigned 1st Mar Div Kuwait

Set, Ready, but "No I don't want you to" go after 9/11. The results of now being a family man. &lt;sigh> Guess one war was enough....


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

*SEMPER FI*

4 years active duty, 08/10/90 to 08/10/94, Aco 1st Tank Batalion, 1st MAR DIV, 29 Palms, CA. I still miss it every day; however, I live my life like a former leatherneck, in shape and squared away. :twisted:


----------



## GMAN (Oct 19, 2002)

Served in USMCR 1994-2000: 2nd RTBN., G CO. PLT. 2028., H&amp;S CO., 1/25 Scout/Sniper PLT. (3/25 M CO s/s plt. Panama). Semper Fi! M.C. HESS were you with COMM PLT?


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

Army: Charlie Company, 1st of 75th Airborne Rangers prior to that assigned 173rd Airborne Brigade "The Herd" 

My Job searching for lost Marines who were never lost just misorientated.........


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

ARMY???? We have an ARMY? Ohh yeah, now I remember who they are...ARMY = *A*ren't *R*eady (for) *M*arines *Y*et :lol:


----------



## DDowd (Apr 29, 2003)

Semper Fi and Merry Christmas.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> ARMY???? We have an ARMY? Ohh yeah, now I remember who they are...ARMY = Aren't Ready (for) Marines Yet


Cute! How about *M*uscles *A*re *R*equired *I*ntelligence *N*ot *E*ssential


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I did not start this thread to get into interservice rivalries nor bashing. I started it to find out who was in the club with me. If people start going off topic, I will have this thread shut down. Nuff said!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Calm down  , it's just a little fun. Even if you have the thread shut down this will still go on someplace else. Better here than in a bar room. If you were in you should know that interservice rivalries will be with us unitl the day we die. :wink:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Those lovable mugs......... the Marines!
Every serious Navy should have them!
:wink:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

All in good fun, all in good fun! :lol: Relax.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

It's true, the Marines are part of the Department of the Navy - The Mens Department. :lol:


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Semper Fi

Active: 95-98 (0311)
1/8 C Co. 2nd MAR DIV.


----------



## Walter (Feb 1, 2003)

Semper Fi: Active 89/93. 1st FSSG. Desert Shield/Storm, also Somalia. Miss it all the time except the first and 15th of the month. Would have stayed in but the $$$ sucks. It was great when your young. 3 hots and a cot and two pay checks a month for spending sounds great when your 18.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

could someone verify this statement that a local USMC recruter said when he was at my HS

"~75% of MSP Troopers are prior Marines"

thanks


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

:wink: If you've ever had the distinct honor of walking beneath this sign..."Through these doors pass the finest fighting force that this planet has ever known" (Parris Island, SC. Recruit Depot / Receiving Barracks),
then you already know what I'm talking about...

For those who understand what being a MARINE is all about, No Explanation Necessary...
For those who don't, No Explanation Possible. :wink:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

DanB said:


> could someone verify this statement that a local USMC recruter said when he was at my HS
> 
> "~75% of MSP Troopers are prior Marines"
> 
> thanks


Dan,

I can verify this; 100% of all MSP Troopers were in diapers to begin life.
And 100% of what recruiters say is accurate!
:lol:

Do yourself a favor and PM some nice Troopers for the real "scoop". Stay in School and be safe!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I would find fault with that figure, I would estimate only about 30-40% even have any prior military experience (yes, from ANY service). Still this is only an estimate. Of the 33 Troopers in our barracks only 5 were Marines. 4 others (myself included) served in the other branches (2 Navy, 1 Air Force, 1 Army). So 9 out of 33......definitely not 75%.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Q. How come they started the Navy Seals?
A. To find lost Marines


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Housing, PLEASE! the only thing the Navy does for the Marine Corps is offer us a ride to the battle to clear a path for the Army so they can come in and screw things up. Yes the Marine Corps is a Dept of the Navy, but everyone know's its the Mens Dept because someone has to take care of sailers wives while there gone!

Stay Safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's a question I always wondered about, how come you never see marines on a submarine? Housingcop, you must have some thoughts on this.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Why did the NAVY switch to powdered soap onboard submarines? It takes longer to pick up in the shower :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

> Here's a question I always wondered about, how come you never see marines on a submarine? Housingcop, you must have some thoughts on this
> 
> 
> > Because their egos won't fit through the hatch. :lol: Ok USMC Trooper, relax, just a joke. Who's your pal?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USMCTrooper said:


> Why did the NAVY switch to powdered soap onboard submarines? It takes longer to pick up in the shower :lol:


Actually we don't use soap on submarines. We lick each other clean like cats. (not pussies) That way we are still in practice when we get home and our Marine Brothers get deployed (fair turnaround) Remember Marines have wives/girlfriends/sisters too!
:lol:

You guys can pick on SEALS if you want. Just remember they're not as forgiving/loving as bubbleheads...................and they are arguably better at kicking ass too
:shock:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

[You guys can pick on SEALS if you want. Just remember they're not as forgiving/loving as bubbleheads...................and they are arguably better at kicking ass too
:shock:[/quote]

Hey, what the hell...if Demi Moore can become a SEAL...wait a minute, we have Jim Neighbors (Gomer Pyle-USMC) as our poster boy...just forget I said that. :lol:

I've never met a SEAL before... :ninja: ...aren't they the ones who sneak in and out of the theatre of operations before the "real" fighting begins... :wink: Cry Havoc!, and let slip the dogs of war! = Marines :twisted: ( or perhaps more accurately known as: "SELF-PROPELLED SANDBAGS"! :crazy:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GARDA said:


> [
> I've never met a SEAL before... :ninja: ...aren't they the ones who sneak in and out of the theatre of operations before the "real" fighting begins... :wink:


I think they're the fellas that go on rescue missions..............like the one in Afghanistan where the SEAL gunner tumbled out the rear door of a helo, went head-on at the bad guys, and took out a dozen or more before going down himself. He could have tried evasion, but probably felt zapping all those badguys was better..............just a guess


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*US NAVY OATH OF ALLEGIANCE*

I, Top Gun, in lieu of going to prison, swear to sign away four years of my life to the United States Navy because I want to hang out with Marines without actually having to BE one of them, because I thought the Air Force was too "corporate", and because I thought "Hey, I like to swim....why not"? I promise to wear clothing that went out of style in 1976 and to have my name stencilled on the butt of every pair of pants I own. I understand that I will be mistaken for the Good Humor man during the summer, and for the Waffen SS during the winter. I will strive to use a different language that the rest of the English-speaking world, using words like "deck, bulkhead, cover and head" when I really mean "floor, wall, hat and toilet". I will take great pride in the fact that all Navy acronyms, ranks and insignia and everything else for that matter are completely different from the other services and make absolutely no sense whatsoever. I will muster (whatever that is) at 0700 hours every morning unless I am buddy-buddy with the Chief, in which case I will show up around 0930 hours. I vow to hone my coffee cup handling skills to the point that I can stand up in a kayak being tossed around in a typhoon and still not spill a drop. I consent to being promoted and subsequently busted at least twice each fiscal year. I realize that once selected for Chief, I am required to submit myself to the sick and quite possibly illegal whims of my new-found "colleagues". So help me Neptune.....

:lol:


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Hey isnt this a MARINE post? All this Navy talk is making me a little dizzy! HAHAHA....

SEMPER FI


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh just cut it out ya big lug!!!!!
:wl:


----------

